# Paul Sunderland fired



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Paul Sunderland was informed Monday that the Lakers will not bring him back as their television play-by-play announcer.
> 
> He got the word from Laker executive vice president Frank Mariani, who handles the team's broadcasting deals.
> 
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-sunderland3may03,1,7018198.story?coll=la-headlines-sports

Good luck to the guy in the future. He wasn't my favorite but I thought he did a fine job during his tenure here.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Paul> Stu


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I hate Billy Mac, if he becomes the play by play guy I might have to become a broadcaster just so I don't have to hear that ***** for 82 games a year.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Fairwell to Sunderland and good luck in the future.

Joel Meyers is really good, so I hope he gets the job. Billy Mac? I might have to shoot myself if he is the new play-by-play guy. :uhoh:


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

I lost a lot of respect for Meyers after hearing his morning radio show this past season. All he does is make nonstop excuses for the club and his sucking up has no limits. 

I want an announcer who calls it likes he sees it.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

cmd34 said:


> I want an announcer who calls it likes he sees it.


Amen. As much as Chick was a Laker fan, he didn't make nearly as many excuses as Sundy did. 

Let the new era of Laker announcer begin. And let it begin with a worthy successor to Chick, please.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Also, Sundy was scared as hell of Stu. Anytime Stu would say something different then from what Sundy said, Sundy would change his opinion on the spot. It was pretty hilarious. 

Whatever though, he did a decent job broadcasting. It'll be impossible to replace Chick though. I hope its not one of the 570AM guys though, I hate them.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

HallOfFamer said:


> Also, Sundy was scared as hell of Stu. Anytime Stu would say something different then from what Sundy said, Sundy would change his opinion on the spot. It was pretty hilarious.
> 
> Whatever though, he did a decent job broadcasting. It'll be impossible to replace Chick though. I hope its not one of the 570AM guys though, I hate them.


I didn't care much for either Stu or Paul. Both guys were too biased for my liking. It was like listening to a Bulls broadcast. Are there any decent play-by-play guys out on the West Coast that might be offered the job? I don't just want a Laker broadcaster or a former Laker. I want a guy that is a fan of the NBA in general and will call the game with no emotional ties.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Lol! I just realized that I don't live on the West Coast so I don't have to listen to the Laker broadcasts. :laugh: Why the hell an I chiming in on this thread?


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

I really dislike Stu Lance's broadcasts.

Sunderland didn't offer anything substantial enough for me to like/dislike him.

Stu seems to use the same inflection and pauses during EVERY single replay... as such... a lay up in a blow out seems to get the same feeling that a dunk in traffic to seal the ball game gets in replay.

If they don't show the score (going into breaks) and one just tuned in... you wouldnt' know if the Lakers were winning, losing or in a tight game by listening to his exits into commercials.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lakerman33 said:


> Paul> Stu


HA my ***. Paul is terrible...Stu was here in the Chick years we love stu


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Thank the lord the day has come!!!!!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I couldn't stand Sunderland. What most annoyed me was if Stu said something like in the 1st quarter like "Maggette is so good at finishing with his left" and then an hour later Maggette finishes with his left again: "There goes Maggette with his left just as you said Stu."

He also said "no question about it" way too much.

I'll take Joel Myers, Mychall Thompson is horrible and annoying though.


----------

